# Video: Annoyed Hen Turkey



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Clip of a hen turkey displaying its annoyance at my decoy.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

They're both invisible

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glen, where's the video of the Tom getting whacked...?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not one has showed up yet, Eric. Didn't hunt this past week but I have until the end of May.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I see video in the topic but nothing attached.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's there for me. Thumbnail and all.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

works for me glen thanks for putting it up


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff Glen, looks like a big girl for sure.....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm, I see nothing on my tablet.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, she was trying to figure out how long her buddy can stand on one leg.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. We need a turkey translation app.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

To bad she didn't bring a few of the big Toms with her. She didn't know what to make of that decoy.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, Glen. Shes darn hear half strut!

A turkey translation app would be very helpful. I think I had some screaming some nasties at me this morning. I worked her up into such a tither she came 300 yards across the field away from her Tom to come bounce on my head. Too bad she did not keep old Tommy in toe though.


----------

